# Its almost that time....



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

We have been asked alot over the last few days whether we will have some deals and the answer is yes... Black Friday Deals are coming...

You wont be disappointed (unless you forget to check them out early!)


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

its after 6pm john and no offers showing for me yet


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Were slightly behind schedule... 

We have over 100 products that we are adjusting prices on which i hope will be finished in the next hour or two at the max... 

Wont be long.. sorry.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Products starting to go live now... 

Dont miss a bargain... Up to 30% off some lines for example. 

ValetPRO Advanced Neutral Snow Foam 1 Litre - Was £11.95 NOW - £7.95 
Power Maxed Jet Wash and Wax 5 Litres - Was £18.99 NOW - £13.95 

There is also some Rupes Machines coming and the new Flex PE 8 on offer.

Enjoy!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Do you have a link....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/black-friday

The products are being updated as we speak so keep refreshing the page to see more


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Order placed on a new Rupes machine, Good deals:thumb:


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

£27.60 shipping to N.Ireland.......are you kidding? Would LOvE to place a big order but that's just mental


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

jamiepollock643 said:


> £27.60 shipping to N.Ireland.......are you kidding? Would LOvE to place a big order but that's just mental


Let me look at that in the morning, as that does seem a little out :doublesho

Hold tight for a few hours Jamie :thumb:


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Clean and Shiny said:


> Let me look at that in the morning, as that does seem a little out :doublesho
> 
> Hold tight for a few hours Jamie :thumb:


Cheers, really appreciate you checking it out for me! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your orders so far, they are really appreciated. 

Your certainly keeping the warehouse staff busy! I will need to go and get them some cakes to keep their sugar levels up as they look like they are getting tired lol...


----------

